# My ielts story



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Dear Exparts,

I am one of the retired IELTS candidates. I have tried more than ten times in year 2013 and attempted several times in the past. Some of you may disagree with me because I am going to tell the truth. IELTS is not in favour of many candidates and we are few of us. I was keeping endeavouring it because I was just .5 short in writing for the first time. Then I thought I should be performing a bit better next time. Again I was short .5 of reading rest of them were, L8.5, Writing 7, Speaking 8. This nightmare continued till my 9th attempt. Here are my nine attempts:
L	R	W	S, 
1.	8	8	6.5	8
2.	8	6.5	7.5	7.5
3.	7.5	6.5	7	8
4.	7.5	8	6.5	7
5.	8.5	6.5	7	7.5
6.	9	6.5	8	8.5
7.	8.5	8.5	6.5	8
8.	7	6.5	8	8
9.	8.5	6.5	7	8
10.	8	6.5 6.5	6.5 

Finally, I have exercised day and night of practice and went to sit for the tenth time. This time I was pretty confident because I had even more spare time to recheck for reading and writing. Finally I got a bizarre outcome which was L8, R6.5, W6.5 and S6.5 and I swear that I will never waste such a huge amount of money and time.

As a result, my personal opinion is not many people get success in this exam. This test is very easy but extremely difficult to score required bond in each at the same time. Consequently, this is the test of failure, so it has 10 points and a year of professional experience has only 5 points. 

Note: This is my personal experience and I am sharing with you friendly people. Please do not take this negatively as I am not criticizing IELTS and I am not violating someone’s dramatically growing business at all. Finally and whoever is going to sit in IELTS in future I wish all the best for your result, but I am retired now. In addition, I strongly apologize if my story caused any kind of inconvenience to anyone. 

Regards
Urn


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

urn said:


> Dear Exparts,
> 
> I am one of the retired IELTS candidates. I have tried more than ten times in year 2013 and attempted several times in the past. Some of you may disagree with me because I am going to tell the truth. IELTS is not in favour of many candidates and we are few of us. I was keeping endeavouring it because I was just .5 short in writing for the first time. Then I thought I should be performing a bit better next time. Again I was short .5 of reading rest of them were, L8.5, Writing 7, Speaking 8. This nightmare continued till my 9th attempt. Here are my nine attempts:
> L	R	W	S,
> ...


Failure will lead you to success some day.
Never give up your hopes.
I can see from your figures that you are desperate for proficient English score.
But you are not far behind, just mm close to success.
So I suggest you to go ahead and get that damn 7.
Fighting!!!


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

urn said:


> Dear Exparts,
> 
> I am one of the retired IELTS candidates. I have tried more than ten times in year 2013 and attempted several times in the past. Some of you may disagree with me because I am going to tell the truth. IELTS is not in favour of many candidates and we are few of us. I was keeping endeavouring it because I was just .5 short in writing for the first time. Then I thought I should be performing a bit better next time. Again I was short .5 of reading rest of them were, L8.5, Writing 7, Speaking 8. This nightmare continued till my 9th attempt. Here are my nine attempts:
> L	R	W	S,
> ...


Why don't you sign up for some courses hosted by British Council, get a certified tutor to find out exactly where the problem is? You've invested so much time and money in it. It's a pity to give up after all this attempt.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi buddy

I also attepmted 21 times for this exam in last 2 year....

My mental toughness is like mad....with English language..

Everytime i got fluctuated result.....In reading I got 5.5 to 7 band in last 3 attempt...Totally ******* method to evaluate this exam, but failed with writing with 6.5

I also give opinion to exam takers that dont waste time and money, this is only money oriented exam,, nt proper evaluation of English...

*I regret myself I wasted huge sums of time and hard earned blood money in to drainage..*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

urn said:


> Dear Exparts,
> 
> I am one of the retired IELTS candidates. I have tried more than ten times in year 2013 and attempted several times in the past. Some of you may disagree with me because I am going to tell the truth. IELTS is not in favour of many candidates and we are few of us. I was keeping endeavouring it because I was just .5 short in writing for the first time. Then I thought I should be performing a bit better next time. Again I was short .5 of reading rest of them were, L8.5, Writing 7, Speaking 8. This nightmare continued till my 9th attempt. Here are my nine attempts:
> L	R	W	S,
> ...


I think you had three times to apply for review your results - attempts 1, 4 and 7. See below:
*'What if I feel my test result is wrong?'*
_'You can apply for an ‘enquiry on results’ procedure at your test centre within six weeks of the test date. You must pay an enquiry fee, which is fully refunded if your band score changes. Note that IELTS Examiners and markers follow strict assessment guidelines and are regularly monitored. The IELTS testing process has the highest quality control procedures.'_

With listening and reading it is not wise to apply for review. For writing and speaking, you could easily challenge the results. I have seen some of my friends succeeded 0.5 increment in this way.
Cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi urn, 

while I agree that IELTS is not a perfect measure to assess a person's English skills, I'm still surprised that you went to the exam 10 times. Quantity instead of quality, perhaps? You have the greatest fluctuation in reading and writing so that's what I would focus on. The yes/no/not given questions can be tricky but the exam always follows the same format. The problem is that many applicants think too much and _interpret_ the text. The questions are aimed at parroting back the contents of the text and distinguishing between what is _implied_ and what is _explicit_. If you need to, book an IELTS preparation course. 

Your best chance for getting an additional 0.5 points in re-assessment is in speaking and writing as pointed out by _mithu93ku_. But you'll need to work on getting a consistent 7+ in reading to succeed. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

i feel your pain, what you should have done is requesting remark at your first attempt, a difference of more than 1 point across the 4 skills warrant this. 
Writing and speaking marks are more subjective than listening and reading, always go for remarking if you miss out 0.5pt in those sections. 
I've heard stories of people getting 0.5-1 point increase after remarking, especially for speaking and writing.
Best of luck!


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

urn said:


> Dear Exparts,
> 
> I am one of the retired IELTS candidates. I have tried more than ten times in year 2013 and attempted several times in the past. Some of you may disagree with me because I am going to tell the truth. IELTS is not in favour of many candidates and we are few of us. I was keeping endeavouring it because I was just .5 short in writing for the first time. Then I thought I should be performing a bit better next time. Again I was short .5 of reading rest of them were, L8.5, Writing 7, Speaking 8. This nightmare continued till my 9th attempt. Here are my nine attempts:
> L	R	W	S,
> ...


My advice is, do not give up.

I took IELTS ten times as well and at the tenth attempt I successfully achieved all 7 in each band.
I can feel you because I have been there. Perseverance, determination and obstinacy are the key.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think within 6 months or so one can go for remarking, as pointed out by others, its worth a try if you have any previous exams within this timeframe... And instead of going for real exam, initially try a series of Mock tests under real condition.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

To quote from the IELTS homepage: 



> *What if I feel my test result is wrong?*
> You can apply for an *Enquiry on Results* at your test centre *within six weeks of the test date*. You must pay an enquiry fee, which is fully refunded if your band score changes. Note that IELTS Examiners and markers follow strict assessment guidelines and are regularly monitored. The IELTS testing process has the highest quality control procedures.


(as already posted by _mithu93ku_ above)


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I had same luck but when I switched from General to Academic, I got desired result in first attempt. Give it a try.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

It would be difficult for him to score well in Academic Reading as his General Reading isn't yet at desired level.

Practicing in Academic Reading might not be a bad Idea. As anyone who scores 6.5 in AC Reading should easily be able to score 7.0 in GT ...! 

However, It is also that to get 7.0 in GT Reading, one has to correct more answers than in AC Reading.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunlight11 said:


> It would be difficult for him to score well in Academic Reading as his General Reading isn't yet at desired level.
> 
> Practicing in Academic Reading might not be a bad Idea. As anyone who scores 6.5 in AC Reading should easily be able to score 7.0 in GT ...!
> 
> However, It is also that to get 7.0 in GT Reading, one has to correct more answers than in AC Reading.


No, this did not happen to me, I got below 6 in general reading and got 7 in academic reading in first attempt, if you look closely how IELTS band score is organized you will notice for general exam you have to have 30 answers correct for 6 band but in Academic you can get 7 band with 30 answers correct.

Worked for me.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup this is what I just said, have to correct more in GT IELTS than AC ... BUT the initial 3 sections of GT reading is fairly easy and can be done in a very short time, but for AC Reading every section requires considerable concentration thus more time than GT ... so I was thinking will it be possible for him to manage time eventually as this becomes a decider in AC Reading. After some good amount of practice, I only Managed 7.5 in AC Reading, however, after that, Without basically any substantial practice or effort, I managed to score 8.5 in GT Reading... 

Thus for me what worked is that practicing in AC IELTS and then learning some latest quirks of GT READING before sitting for the exam.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yup this is what I just said, have to correct more in GT IELTS than AC ... BUT the initial 3 sections of GT reading is fairly easy and can be done in a very short time, but for AC Reading every section requires considerable concentration thus more time than GT ... so I was thinking will it be possible for him to manage time eventually as this becomes a decider in AC Reading. After some good amount of practice, I only Managed 7.5 in AC Reading, however, after that, Without basically any substantial practice or effort, I managed to score 8.5 in GT Reading...
> 
> Thus for me what worked is that practicing in AC IELTS and then learning some latest quirks of GT READING before sitting for the exam.


He has tried that many times i think, this time he should go the other way around.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi friendly Exparts,

Thank you for your encouragement and appreciate your motivation. Yes I have tried GT and A both sections. Also, I went for preparation classes and teacher only advised me to keep trying. Now I have submitted EOI with 60 points as I have a year of experience. However, I have marked full stop for IELTS. You all right that I should not give up but someone told me there is at least something for someone to give up, and IELTS was the one for me. Although there is absolutely nothing to regret about. At least I tried enough and Its not my weakness if I pass the same damn thing 2 weeks ago and failed again. It is $330+ Lunch+ 1 day off * 10…. I wish there was another competitive test be approved instead of IELTS monopoly.
Waiting for the next round for EOI invitations. Fingers crossed. 
Many Thanks


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

i like


> I wish there was another competitive test be approved instead of IELTS monopoly.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

60pt should be enough to get invitations in the near future, no need to worry and stress yourself.
IELTS is here to stay i'm afraid.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Urn, 



> I wish there was another competitive test be approved instead of IELTS monopoly.


If you are a health practitioner you can also take the Occupational English Test (OET) . Every country can impose its own laws/requirements, that's just the way it is. But I'm glad you managed to reach the pass mark without having to re-do IELTS again. 

Congrats and best of luck with you EOI, 
Monika


----------



## you22 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dear All

I believe this tread should continue to help for the person who going to sit on IELTS exam like me. I also need to get each in 7 and kindly share your success story and study methods also .Hence we can minimize the times of attempt, until we will success on the exam. 

Regards,
Hem


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

since you have made a decision my bellow writing wont be much encouraging to you i guess.
however, let me share my experience as well.
I took my first test back in Nov 2012 (and got as is 0.5 shortage ) L7.5 R7 S7 W6.5. 

surely, i was frustrated and then, since I received only .5 short in writing, I did a religious activity: everyday after coming home I solved one descriptive type (part 2) question and I keep doing it for exactly 65 days. since my time didn't allow me much i almost stopped all other practices regarding L&R. I kept practicing Speaking and paid **very good** attention in grammar and spelling and collocation.
took the test again in Feb 02, 13 and yep got 7 in all bands 
the books i read include 
1. Cambridge_Vocabulary_for_IELTS-2008.pdf (with audio)
2. Insight_into_IELTS_
3. Check Your Vocabulary for the IELTS Examination.pdf

As others already mentioned, please try once more! 
Best Of Luck


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> I also attepmted 21 times for this exam in last 2 year....
> 
> ...


I guess you will not like it but let me still make it clear.

In your current situation, it is not possible to get 7 or even 6 marks on IELTS. You don't pay any attention at all to spellings and sentence formation.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> I also attepmted 21 times for this exam in last 2 year....
> 
> ...


You need to definitely improve your English skills..Read English books and compare this paragraph you just wrote above with the books..

You must concentrate more on grammar, I will try to correct your para as per my knowledge.

Hi buddy

In the past 2 years, I have appeared for IELTS 21 times. Now, I have lost my patience with my English skills.

Everytime I got varied results. In reading, I scored between 5.5 to 7 bands for the last 3 attempts. I seriously doubt the evaluation and I even failed in writing, just 6.5..

My opinion to the test takers is that IELTS is only wasting time, precious money and doesnt evaluate English skills properly.

I have wasted hard earned money and time in to these futile attempts 

Hope it helps


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well now you can see the difference!

Most people here make 2-3 mistakes in their Expat forum posts. These mistakes go down to 1-2 in their official mails etc. In exam they may reach less than 1 error.

They still lose marks for other reasons but at least the trend is clear.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Yup this is what I just said, have to correct more in GT IELTS than AC ... BUT the initial 3 sections of GT reading is fairly easy and can be done in a very short time, but for AC Reading every section requires considerable concentration thus more time than GT ... so I was thinking will it be possible for him to manage time eventually as this becomes a decider in AC Reading. After some good amount of practice, I only Managed 7.5 in AC Reading, however, after that, Without basically any substantial practice or effort, I managed to score 8.5 in GT Reading...
> 
> Thus for me what worked is that practicing in AC IELTS and then learning some latest quirks of GT READING before sitting for the exam.


Hello Sunglight11, 

Can you suggest some useful websites or something related to GT Ielts because i have practised AC recently but now i want to have an attempt on the GT Ielts. Thanks so much!


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Beluckypls,

try to use all the tips at:

IELTS Speaking Samples | Good Luck IELTS


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> I think you had three times to apply for review your results - attempts 1, 4 and 7. See below:
> *'What if I feel my test result is wrong?'*
> _'You can apply for an ‘enquiry on results’ procedure at your test centre within six weeks of the test date. You must pay an enquiry fee, which is fully refunded if your band score changes. Note that IELTS Examiners and markers follow strict assessment guidelines and are regularly monitored. The IELTS testing process has the highest quality control procedures.'_
> 
> ...


Guys,

I got my EOR result on ielts,Guess what there is an increase in writing score.

Actual score
W-6.5
R-8
S-7
L-8.5

British council guys have informed me that there is an increase in Writing score after 2 Months of applying for EOR.

As the minimum increase will be a 0.5,Now I have 7 in all.

I personally(may be with my case) think that going for a reval in Speaking and Writing is a good idea when you have missed out by a 0.5 mark.
On the other hand it is very rare to expect an increase in Listening and Reading as the answers are already marked and corrected with an OMR.

Gud luck guys


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks urn


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello friends,

Is there any possibility of getting a 0.5 in Listening during re-evaluation ? I know it is not easy. Anybody has the view that the correction in listening could go wrong ? Many says it is computer corrected. 

Any strange experience anyone has experienced in *Listening* so far wherein the re-evaluation has fetched them some hike ?

Sadly, I lost in Listening.

L - 6.5; R- 8; W - 7.5; S - 7

Overall - 7.5

Best regards,
JR


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

As per this page, they are marked by humans.

I've checked several official IELTS sources, and the answer seems to be "no". All 4 parts of the test are marked by trained human examiners.

Students' Questions: do computers mark tests? - ielts-simon.com


I don't think that a computer checks the writing test - only the reading and listening. But I once emailed IELTS and asked them that same question and they wrote back and said that someone literally sits down and goes over all four sections of the test. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/107753-ielts-how-papers-checked.html


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> As per this page, they are marked by humans.
> 
> I've checked several official IELTS sources, and the answer seems to be "no". All 4 parts of the test are marked by trained human examiners.
> 
> ...


Hello trinkasharma,

I was asking about Listening only. That is why I have highlighted that in bold. 

Both of your posts conflicts where one (Simon) says it is marked by human and the other says it is computer corrected. 

Anyone who have got this experience would share, if at all one exists.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Both posts say the same.

Simon says: "All 4 parts of the test are marked by trained human examiners."


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello trinkasharma,
> 
> I was asking about Listening only. That is why I have highlighted that in bold.
> 
> ...


Hi jre ,

I vaguely remember seeing some where (some forum not sure whether it is in this) that there is an increase of 1 point in Listening.

Though I personally feel that the chances of increase in listening is not likely.I Myself have applied and got an increase of 0.5 in writing,no change in other sections.

I tried to google and post that thread but could not find it.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

srikar said:


> Hi jre ,
> 
> I vaguely remember seeing some where (some forum not sure whether it is in this) that there is an increase of 1 point in Listening.
> 
> ...


Hello srikar,

That is right. This is the post, comment 29. People say it is possible based on the confidence of the individual as it is all corrected by examiners manually. However, I am not going for re-evaluation.

IELTS re marking??? - Page 3

Best regards,
JR


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello srikar,
> 
> That is right. This is the post, comment 29. People say it is possible based on the confidence of the individual as it is all corrected by examiners manually. However, I am not going for re-evaluation.
> 
> ...


Cool,my photographic memory still works!!!,any ways All the best mate!


----------



## indian_in_da_house (Feb 13, 2011)

urn said:


> Dear Exparts,
> 
> I am one of the retired IELTS candidates. I have tried more than ten times in year 2013 and attempted several times in the past. Some of you may disagree with me because I am going to tell the truth. IELTS is not in favour of many candidates and we are few of us. I was keeping endeavouring it because I was just .5 short in writing for the first time. Then I thought I should be performing a bit better next time. Again I was short .5 of reading rest of them were, L8.5, Writing 7, Speaking 8. This nightmare continued till my 9th attempt. Here are my nine attempts:
> L	R	W	S,
> ...




Have you seen this movie called Saw? Australia is like the villain Jigsaw who says "lets play a game called immigration". Then they start making immigrants like us especially from non white countries to jump through all these hoops while looting you thoroughly through the process. IELTS is the first step. They keep cutting half a point for IELTS till you are thoroughly exhausted and then finally give up. But maybe if you do keep going for that 100th time and put up an excellent performance that cannot be denied then the next step is ACS where they cut off some years of your experience just for fun or maybe its not relevant or whatever the reasons maybe. Then of course that money is gone too once you are rejected. If you do end up getting both of these then there is the EOI in which they select the cream of the crop and the rest is rejected. In the end no immigration and a lot of money thats wasted. 

Now lets say you do proceed in this game and you do manage to somehow immigrate. Then comes the job part. Most of these immigrants that I know are underemployed just like the ones in Canada. Its a good for them to have educated people like you working as security guards or whatever crappy job that you end up doing there. Then finally once you are thoroughly robbed of your resources living in that country. There are 2 options. You give up your hopes and leave the country which is good for them or you keep staying there like a second class resident doing all their crappy jobs for which you are overqualified. Choice is yours. Best of luck. 
I thought of immigrating like you sometime back but then after realizing the games they like to play...... I thought I'm making good money here so to hell with their immigration game. I'm not playing it.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess I would move to Kuwait there. Life is all roses & dates there.


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

I am extremely sorry and saddened to hear the no. of attempts you gave. I understand that feeling wherein you give in everything and things don't come out as expected. Sometimes its the fault of one own and many times its the fault of the system and the deciding attributes. 

I actually read 2 days before the exam and got L 8.5|R 7.0|W 7.0|S 7.5. To be frank, i agree with the IELTS system not being good. I was hoping for an 8 but that didn't happen. The evaluation is not good.

You should try going to tuitions. They help in a way. Keep trying mate.. I will be happy to help in any fashion.

Cheers,
Hari

||ACS - Applied 4th APR 13| +ve on 25th June 13|| EOI - Applied 25th JUNE - waiting || 60 points || 189


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

indian_in_da_house said:


> Have you seen this movie called Saw? Australia is like the villain Jigsaw who says "lets play a game called immigration". Then they start making immigrants like us especially from non white countries to jump through all these hoops while looting you thoroughly through the process. IELTS is the first step. They keep cutting half a point for IELTS till you are thoroughly exhausted and then finally give up. But maybe if you do keep going for that 100th time and put up an excellent performance that cannot be denied then the next step is ACS where they cut off some years of your experience just for fun or maybe its not relevant or whatever the reasons maybe. Then of course that money is gone too once you are rejected. If you do end up getting both of these then there is the EOI in which they select the cream of the crop and the rest is rejected. In the end no immigration and a lot of money thats wasted.
> 
> Now lets say you do proceed in this game and you do manage to somehow immigrate. Then comes the job part. Most of these immigrants that I know are underemployed just like the ones in Canada. Its a good for them to have educated people like you working as security guards or whatever crappy job that you end up doing there. Then finally once you are thoroughly robbed of your resources living in that country. There are 2 options. You give up your hopes and leave the country which is good for them or you keep staying there like a second class resident doing all their crappy jobs for which you are overqualified. Choice is yours. Best of luck.
> I thought of immigrating like you sometime back but then after realizing the games they like to play...... I thought I'm making good money here so to hell with their immigration game. I'm not playing it.


Sorry to Disagree specially with the first part, but if you are an Indian University Graduate and still can not score atleast 55 ... then I guess its really sad.


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

Sunlight11 said:


> I think within 6 months or so one can go for remarking, as pointed out by others, its worth a try if you have any previous exams within this timeframe... And instead of going for real exam, initially try a series of Mock tests under real condition.


Question does new ielts score supercedes old one. Or all remain valid till 3 years and at the end its our choice whatever we may use.


----------

